# My Flying, Amphibious, Dock-Diving Beaver Dog!



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Falkor has discovered the lake, swimming, and jumping off the dock! 

Last year, as a puppy, he wouldn't go in. He would run to the edge of the water, and wait for Keeta to go fetch the stick:










Things have changed! At 13 months, he is ready to fly! * WEEEEE!!!!* 









Early Morning Lake Overview:









* This is the FLYING part:* 









*This is the AMPHIBIOUS part:*









<span style='font-family: Arial Black'> *This is the Dock-Diving Part: GERONIMO!! * </span> 









*Trying out his Beaver Imitation:*









Dropping the stick and waiting for me to throw it again. 









Does he look like he is enjoying himself?:









<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>*<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Sticks and Water! Two of my Favorite things!</span>* </span>









I'm too handsome for words, even when wet, so there!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

He is too handsome for words, and having a heck of a great time!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow! How did you get him to do that?! Still can't get Jerzey to swim.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

love the 2nd picture, that one needs a frame!!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Great pics! Handsome boy.
You should check out a DockDogs event! Not sure what they have up there in Canada. I did a quick search and found a club in Ontario so there must be more...
Ontario DockDogs 
We NEED more GSDs to show those blabradors how it's done!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow he really is handsome, and those are some great shots, he looks so happy! My has he grown up!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

So what led to the change for Falkor? Did you have to work on it with him or one day he just woke up and decided he likes water now?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

OMG I love dogs in water pix. And Falkor flying off the dock. . .just too funny! He looks like he's having the time of his life!


----------



## knotadork (Jun 12, 2009)

Whoo hoo!!!! That is awesome!

My parents live on the lake, they are out of town at the moment but can't wait to get my boys out there and see what they think of it.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Great pictures!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So cool!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomSo cool!


i absolutely agree!!!
you know CM, driving past berkeley the last time i was up... i noticed some unattended docks over at aquatic park


----------



## lorriekirby (Jul 18, 2005)

That's so awesome. What a great place to live for people and dogs.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Absolutely great shots. Go Falkor, Fly!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh--I missed these fabulous pictures of Falkor! He looks like he's having an absolute blast! And what a handsome boy he is!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Love seeing Falkor pics! These are great


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinSo what led to the change for Falkor? Did you have to work on it with him or one day he just woke up and decided he likes water now?


A bit of both. I got him in the water to go out and retrieve a few sticks with a lot of encouragement and urging. He was drivey enough to do it, despite some panicked flaying and splashing about. Kept is short and sweet. 

Second time around, he was going out to retrieve sticks without any urging, but was still doing some crazy splashing and flaying about. He was just starting to figure out how to swim quietly and save his energy.

Second time at the lake, he went out and jumped off the dock on his own! I couldn't believe it! And swimming perfectly. These pics are of him only third time at the lake (fourth time swimming), and only second time out jumping off the dock. 

Wish we could do this everyday!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, I was watching Ultimate air dogs at a UKC event this weekend, and he puts many of those competive "blabradors" to shame! Great shots. I bet the water is freezing still, too!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

He looks fantastic, Lucia and definitely is having a great time. Absolutely beautiful sceenery too. Wish we had a spot like that around here. The dogs would LOVE it. Our little pond (with no dock) pales in comparison!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lucia

That's great, remember in the fall when he did not want to go in.
Now look at him, dock diving!!! Good Boy Falkor!!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow he looks like he is having a blast!
Great pics


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

He's look GREAT Lucia!!!


----------



## Sorashell (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh my goodness, he looks like he's having a good time! Love the shots!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildHe looks fantastic, Lucia and definitely is having a great time. Absolutely beautiful sceenery too. Wish we had a spot like that around here. The dogs would LOVE it. Our little pond (with no dock) pales in comparison!


LOL, the beautiful scenery comes with six months of winter, four to five feet of snow that stays until the end of May (I got pics to prove it), and a summer mosquito population that has me wearing TWO types of Deep-Woods Sportsman Heavy-Duty Industrial Strenght Mosquito repellent, on on top of another. 

At least, the dogs can go for a dip to cool off in your pond. The baby pool at my place just doesn't quite cut it . . . I'd love to have a littel pond on my own property (The waste-water Sewage Lagoon is pretty, but not really good for swimming . . . ) 

Nice if I can get out early to the lake and have the dock to myself before other people show up.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Yay falkor, that's so exciting, good job!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've got great swimmers, it's the jumping off the dock part we need some work on, lol! Keefer slid off head first a couple of times, but I bet I could get Halo to do it - that girl is not afraid of ANYTHING!


----------

